# www.fotometro.net: NY, HK, Polinesia, China, Ethiopia...



## angel02 (Dec 4, 2004)

Photographs from my journeys around the 5 continents. You can use them royalty free. 

I hope you enjoy them an see forward your opinions

http://www.fotometro.net


----------

